# تحويل الفولتيات



## حمدان المغني (23 يوليو 2011)

هل هناك طريقة او جهاز لتحويل 1.5 فولت الى 12 فولت ؟؟ اذا كان نعم فسوف اطرح فكرة قد تفيد الجميع ..

سؤال آخر ليس له علاقة بالسؤال الاول :
وهل هناك طريقة لتحويل القوة التي تخرج من المحول وهي 220فولت \1000 وات الى 3000 وات واقصد بالمحول هو المحول الذي يحول البطارية 12 فولت الى 220 فولت لكن الى 1000 وات فقط ,,
لذلك اقصد هل هناك محول يحول من 1000 وات الى اكثر لكي استخدمة بعد المحول الاول ..؟؟
ارجو ان يكون سؤالي واضح ..

مع خالص شكري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يوليو 2011)

حمدان المغني قال:


> هل هناك طريقة او جهاز لتحويل 1.5 فولت الى 12 فولت ؟؟ اذا كان نعم فسوف اطرح فكرة قد تفيد الجميع ..


ممكن لكن القدرة سيكون فيها فقد كبير فبعض ترانزيستورات القدرة عندما يكون مفتوح يكون عليه أكثر من 1.5 فولت


> سؤال آخر ليس له علاقة بالسؤال الاول :
> وهل هناك طريقة لتحويل القوة التي تخرج من المحول وهي 220فولت \1000 وات الى 3000 وات واقصد بالمحول هو المحول الذي يحول البطارية 12 فولت الى 220 فولت لكن الى 1000 وات فقط ,,
> لذلك اقصد هل هناك محول يحول من 1000 وات الى اكثر لكي استخدمة بعد المحول الاول ..؟؟
> ارجو ان يكون سؤالي واضح ..
> ...


الطاقة لا تفنى و لا تستحدث من العدم وهذا يعنى أنك لا تستطيع أن تحول 1000 وات إلى 3000 لكن يمكنك تكبير قدرة لأكثر من 5000 وات لكن تحتاج قدرة أعلى من 5000 لتحصل على 5000 و الباقى يتحول لحرارة


----------



## حمدان المغني (23 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ممكن لكن القدرة سيكون فيها فقد كبير فبعض ترانزيستورات القدرة عندما يكون مفتوح يكون عليه أكثر من 1.5 فولت
> 
> الطاقة لا تفنى و لا تستحدث من العدم وهذا يعنى أنك لا تستطيع أن تحول 1000 وات إلى 3000 لكن يمكنك تكبير قدرة لأكثر من 5000 وات لكن تحتاج قدرة أعلى من 5000 لتحصل على 5000 و الباقى يتحول لحرارة


==================


أخي وقرة عيني بخصوص تحويل 1.5 الى 12 فولت فهو لسبب والسبب هو

احد اصدقائي العباقرة استطاع ان يولد كهرباء من التراب بقوة 1.5 فولت وهو متحفظ على هذا الاختراع حتى يكتمل مشروعة ,, وطلب مني محول يستطيع تحويل 1.5 الى 12 فولت والذي من خلالها يستطيع تحويل ال 12 الى 220 فولت وبهذا يكون قد استطاع ان يولد طاقة كهربائية بقوة 220 فولت من التراب

بصراحة القصة عجيبة ولا اعرف اذا كان احد قد سمع او يعرف بهذا الموضوع يفيدنا جميعا وطز بالحكومات والمواطير والبترول والديزل ,, ولا استغرب من هذا فالشمس تعطي كهرباء والرياح تعطي كهرباء والماء يعطي كهرباء فما المانع ان التراب يعطي كهرباء وقد خلقنا منه ...


ارجوا الرد والتوضيح مع خالص شكري يا اخي .......


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يوليو 2011)

معذرة
توجد بطاريات 1.5 فولت، و للحصول على 12 فولت منها يمكن توصيل 8 منها على التوالى للحصول على 12 فولت
إذا كان اختراعة لا ينطبق عليه أبسط قواعد التوصيل، إذن....


----------



## حمدان المغني (24 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> معذرة
> توجد بطاريات 1.5 فولت، و للحصول على 12 فولت منها يمكن توصيل 8 منها على التوالى للحصول على 12 فولت
> إذا كان اختراعة لا ينطبق عليه أبسط قواعد التوصيل، إذن....


==========
اشكرك
الموضوع ليس موضوع بطاريات 
الرجل استطاع ان يولد 1.5 فولت من التراب ويريد طريقة لتحويل 1.5 الى 12 فولت والتي من خلالها يستطيع ايجاد 220 فولت بواسطة اي محول كهرباء

والمطلوب دائرة كهربائية او اي طريقة لتحويل هذه ال 1.5 الى 12 فولت 

مشكووووووووووووووور على تعاوووووووووونك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يوليو 2011)

انت لم تفهم ردى
لماذا لا يوصل 8 وحدات من اختراعه على التوالى للحصول على 12 فولت كما يمكن توصيل أى بطاريات من أى نوع على التوالى للحصول على 12 فولت او يمكن توصيل أى مصادر كهربة من أى نوع أيضا
القانون الكهربي اللى يسرى على البطاريات يسرى على اختراع صاحبك


----------



## max1717 (25 يوليو 2011)

صديقي العزيز حتي لو افترضنا ان صديقك استطاع ان يولد 1.5 قولت من التراب هناك شروط اخري لابد ان تتوفر كي تستطيع الاستفاده من هذه الطاقه لا بد معرفه اقصي قدره (كام وات)او الامبير اد ايه لان ممكن يكون الفولت ده علي امبير ضعيف جدا لايستطيع استعماله لاضاءه ليد 
ثانيا الطاقه الداخله لاي دائره كهربائيه = الطاقه الخارجه منها + الفقد 
يعني لو دخلت 100 وات لدائره ال100 دي ممكن تطلع 90 او 95 بالكتير 
انت بترفع جهد علي حساب التيار او تيار علي حساب الجهد لاكن القدره بتقل في كل الاحوال
ارجوا انت تكون وضحت الموضوع بالنسبه لك واسف اني بتكلم باسلوم عامي شويه


----------



## sensor2 (25 يوليو 2011)

اخواني هناك موضوع قد يفيد الكثير ..... بالنسبة لزيادة الفولتية .... هناك اجهزة تباع في الاسواق تعمل على رفع الجهد من جهد بطاريتين قيمة كل واحدة 1.5 ويرفع الجهد الى 3 الف فولت عبر دائرة بسيطه جداً ولكن التيار يكون فيها ضعيف وهذه الاجهزة تستخدم لقتل الذباب او النامس ( البعوض ) وايظاً المسدسات او العصي اللي يستخدمها رجال الامن ( اجهزة الصعق الكهربائي )


----------



## حمدان المغني (25 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم جدا على المرور الطيب
شكر خاص لــ sensor معلومة جيدة لم تكن عالبال 

على العموم اخي عباس للعلم انني لا استطيع اكثر من جهد في نفس الوقت الذي طلعت لي هي 1.5 فولت فقط ولا يمكن تكرارها كالبطاريات مثلا

على العموم حتى تتضح الفكرة ويستفيد الجميع ساشرح ماحدث باختصار

كلنا نعلم انة يمكن زرع قضيب حديد في التراب لاستخراج الارت منة 

لكن الغريب ان يتم مد سلك مفرد خفيف من عمود الكهرباء الذي بجوار المنزل من العمود نفسة وليس اسلاك الكهرباء الذي به .
ويتم زرع قضيب الحديد في الارض واستخراج سلك آخر منه 
وبالتالي اصبح لدينا سلكين اللاول من العمود والاخر من الارض
اذا وضعت عليهما لمبة صغيرة كتلك التي في السيارات __ الفرامل)) ستجد هذا اللمبة تضيء بشكل متوسط الاضاءة ليس بقوة البطارية وعند قياسي لهذه القوة وجدتها من 1-2 فولت 

طبعا هذا الكلام كله عندما يكون التيار الكهربائي منقطع تماماً في جميع انحاء البلدة وجميع اعمدة الكهرباء
لكن يجب اخذ عين الاعتبار بأن التيار عندما يمر بأعمدة الكهرباء ترتفع قوة هذه الفولتية الى 8-12 فولت
واستطيع بهذه الحالة شحن بطارية السيارة التي بواسطتها احول ال 12 الى 240 بواسطة الانفرتر
لكن في حالة انقطاع التيار بالاعمدة الكهربائية القوة التي احصل عليها هي 1.5 فولت فقط لا تجدي نفعا وهنا تكمن مشكلتي في طرح موضوعي لايجاد مساعدة او طريقة لرفع هذه ال 1.5 الى 12فولت

آسف على الاطالة لكن احببت ان تعرفوا هذه المعلومات فقد يستطيع احد الاستفادة منها وتطويرها .


----------



## حمدان المغني (25 يوليو 2011)

sensor2 قال:


> اخواني هناك موضوع قد يفيد الكثير ..... بالنسبة لزيادة الفولتية .... هناك اجهزة تباع في الاسواق تعمل على رفع الجهد من جهد بطاريتين قيمة كل واحدة 1.5 ويرفع الجهد الى 3 الف فولت عبر دائرة بسيطه جداً ولكن التيار يكون فيها ضعيف وهذه الاجهزة تستخدم لقتل الذباب او النامس ( البعوض ) وايظاً المسدسات او العصي اللي يستخدمها رجال الامن ( اجهزة الصعق الكهربائي )


====================================
برافووووووووووووووو
شغلت عقلك تماااااااااام
ممكن نستفيد من هذا الكلام ,, حتى انني فعلا استغرب كيف ان صاعق الذباب يصعق يدي بواسطة بطاريتين صغيرتين ,,, انشاء نستفيد من الدائرة الكهربائية التي بصاعق الذباب .


مشكوووووووور


----------



## max1717 (26 يوليو 2011)

دي كهربا ناتجه لوقوع العامود تحت تاثير المجال الكهربي للاسلاك

دي كهربا ناتجه من وقوع العامود تحت تاثير المجال الكهربي للاسلاك مش اختراع يعني ولو الكهرباء فضلت مقطوعه فتره طويله الطاقه المخذنه هتتلاشي
الطاقه لاتفني ولاتستحدث ولا تخلق من عدم ولاكن تتحول من صوره الي اخري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يوليو 2011)

المجال الكهربى لعامود 220 فولت لا يستطيع توليد هذا الجهد والتيار و الأغلب أن هناك اختلال فى توزيع التيار الكهربى 3 فاز فى مكان قريب مما يسبب وجود تيار مرتجع عالى
هذه الظاهرة يجب ألا تكون موجودة فى توزيع الشبكات الصحيح فمن المعروف أن الأرضى يستخدم لتجنب ظهور أى جهد على جسم الأجهزة ولا يجوز أن يكون 2 أرضى بينهما فرق جهد و يجب التأكد من هذا باستخدام أجهزة قياس الأرضى
http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/earth-ground/fluke-1630.htm?PID=56021
و لمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الرجوع لقسم الهندسة الكهربية


----------



## sensor2 (26 يوليو 2011)

لاشكر على واجب ......... اخواني يجب ان نتعاون اكثر ونجمع افكارنا لعلنا نستطيع ان نصنع شي لهذه الامه .......... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حمدان المغني (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووورين جميعكم...........
لكن صدقوني اننا لم نعد نفرق بين المعقووول والامعقووول ,, المهم نريد مصدر كهربائي 
الاخ ماكس . بالتأكيد انه مع مرور الوقت الطاقة الكهربائية التي بالاعمدة سوف تتلاشى في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بصورة مستمرة لكن من حُسن الحظ ان التيار الكهربائي يأتي الى المنازل من 2-5 ساعات يوميا فقط مما يجدد الطاقة المفقودة بالاعمدة .

اخواني بحثت كثيرا في ايجاد حل للحصول على تيار كهربائي طالما والحكومات العربية لم تعد قادرة على توصيل الكهرباء الى المنازل ونظرا لانعدام الوقود الذي يشغل المواطير الكهربائية وارتفاع اسعار الخلايا الشمسية ,, فقد وجدت اكثر من طريقة للحصول على تيار ولو حتى 12 فولت ومن ثم سيتم تحويله الى 220 بالمحولات
افضل واسهل الطرق التي اُعجبت بها هي طريقة دينمو السيارة الذي يحتاج الى حركة لتوليد 12 فولت حيث تم ايجاد اكثر من طريقة لتحريك هذا الدينمو ,, اسهل واضمن طريقة هي المغناطيس 
لكثير من التفاصيل ارجو مشاهدة هذا الفديو ومن يعرف شيء عنه سابقا يشرح لنا بالتفصيل طريقة التطبيق وجزاة الله الف خير 
طبعا عنوان الفديو في وادي والفديو في واد آخر بس ارجو مشاهدة الفديو كامل للاستفادة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svIDp7U0cfk


----------



## م/فرج سالم (27 يوليو 2011)

فكرة ممتازه يابشمهندس ورائعة


----------



## حمدان المغني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## waal2 (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وفعلا الواحد محتاج مثل هذه الدوائر


----------



## حمدان المغني (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## محمود سبيكة (22 فبراير 2012)

*احنا عندنا ناس فى مصر عباقرة*​


----------



## حمدان المغني (22 فبراير 2012)

محمود سبيكة قال:


> *احنا عندنا ناس فى مصر عباقرة*​



.


----------

